
Ask HN: Not trying or not knowing when to stop? - Philomath
In my personal experience I&#x27;ve always complained about not trying a bit more to get some projects to succeed, but in the other hand, I&#x27;ve heard of so many people that tried for too long when the project was already dead. What do you think?
======
davelnewton
What's the question? So far you've listed two things at not-quite-opposite
ends: not applying enough effort to succeed, and not knowing when (or why) to
stop.

------
anigbrowl
It depends.

